# Eric



## Nikki (Jul 11, 2000)

Hi Eric, did you get my email? I have sneaky suspision that my email didn't send??? My puter wasn't working so good.


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

Nikki, I did not get one from you.Try sending it again.


----------

